
Ask HN: Amazon bought Alexa.com just so that it could use the name? - soheil
Alexa.com seems to be on a downhill, it used to be the canonical site for finding traffic ranking info, among other metrics, of other websites. Did Amazon simply buy the domain not because of the functionality it provided, but because they needed the name for their Siri-like Alexa device?<p>Such a shame if true.
======
OnuRC
Alexa.com acquired in 1999. I don't think what you're saying make sense. There
is a decade difference.

